# Borked CM7 Install - halts at Motorola logo (tried to "go backward")



## 7up1n3 (Mar 30, 2012)

Okay, this is a little lengthy, and more than a little embarrassing. Please bear with me!

This morning I decided to finally root my D2G (4.5.601). Here is the process followed, with the caveat that I wasn't able to sbf to 608, so ultimately bypassed that part and went straight to rooting the phone. I'm including links so you're better informed of exactly what was used in the process.

Upgrading to .608 Process
.608: http://synibox.info/..._1FF_01.sbf.zip
RSD Lite 5: http://cmw.22aaf3.co...SDLite5.4.4.zip
Motorola drivers: http://www.motorola....river_5.4.0.exe

RSD Lite detected my D2G properly, but failed with the phone displaying "Critical Error: FEBE 0047". RSD Lite showed the following:










Following advice from a friend (who supplied me with the directions and links initially), I bypassed the SBF stage and went on to rooting the phone. I rooted the phone using Pete's Motorola root tools, and installed Clockworkmod Recovery and Droid 2 Bootstrap (link). I then downloaded a CM4D2G-GB-20120218 rom (link) and, finally, rebooted into clockworkmod recovery and installed the rom. Worked fine. Unfortunately, I wasn't done yet.

When I went to install the google apps apk, I skipped a step somewhere and ended up with incomplete apps. Reinstalling that didn't seem to help so I thought "hey, the CM7 rom install was so easy, why not just start over there clean?" Unfortunately, I'd already deleted the rom file and, instead of going back to the emailed instructions from my friend, I went straight to cyanogenmod wiki and downloaded the "appropriate" D2G rom (7.1.0-Droid2WE). Flashed to it ... and here I am, with a phone that hangs at the motorola logo.

Apparently, the original rom I used used the Gingerbread kernal, while the one from CM's site is Froyo - the issue being that I tried to go "backward". And, in doing so, I managed to wipe the Droid 2 Bootstrap app.

I don't know where to go from here. I've tried loading the CM4D2G-GB-20120218 rom, and it fails the signature verification. I can flash the 7.1.0-Droid2WE rom, but it doesn't fix anything. I'm hoping there is a backdoor way to restore / install the bootstrap, or to get SBF to work. I've also heard that perhaps I might be able to get the official CRC file for 606, 607, or 608 to reinstall the rom, but don't know where to find or how to do. For now, I fortunately still have my OG available to use, but am very concerned that I just bricked my D2G.


----------



## oddball (Jan 21, 2012)

I would try this method. http://www.droidforums.net/forum/droid-2-global-hacks/170060-tool-ezsbf-d2g.html
it has always worked for me and it got much better when he updated to the GB sbf he added the ability to root it right there in the tool


----------



## big_limits (Sep 23, 2011)

Just a thought (could be way off), but i see a (.sbf) file name listed twice in the "filename" que... Maybe rsd is trying to read/pull one over the other? If the first is a destination folder named such you may wanna think about renaming it? I really dunno tho


----------



## dnyor93 (Jun 23, 2011)

Why cant you just SBF


----------



## 7up1n3 (Mar 30, 2012)

oddball said:


> Why cant you just SBF


Not sure of the cause, but every time I attempt it the phone displays the FEBE 0047 critical error, and RSD Lite shows the failure message.


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

dnyor93 said:


> Why cant you just SBF


sometimes ezSBF works when RSD Lite has failed
most likely because of a glitch in windows, driver, or hardware
ezSBF runs from Linux boot disc and also can root phone


----------



## 7up1n3 (Mar 30, 2012)

oddball said:


> I would try this method. http://www.droidforu...-ezsbf-d2g.html
> it has always worked for me and it got much better when he updated to the GB sbf he added the ability to root it right there in the tool


Tried the 608 iso, and no joy. Will try 330 next.

edit: 330 gives the 0047 error. I'll try 608 again, since I didn't see what error it displayed, but fairly certain it likely exhibited the same error.


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

how far did you get, did you see boot baby boot?
did you use usb or cd method


----------



## 7up1n3 (Mar 30, 2012)

themib said:


> how far did you get, did you see boot baby boot?
> did you use usb or cd method


I'm using the CD images, and they appear to be working perfectly. Using the 608 version as example, I get to where I'm able to select #1 option to "SBF with option to root later", which is what I selected. Could also do #2, "root only (droid 3 method)", which doesn't seem applicable. The script unzips the SBF, but the process fails and the phone displays the 0047 error.


----------



## 7up1n3 (Mar 30, 2012)

Umm, I think I may have found the issue - which may or may not make this process much easier. My ruh roh radar went off while reading through some other "0047" threads, so I opened up my "D2G" to check the version number. Sure enough, what I bought as a D2G is actually an A955. Unless I'm mistaken, that means I have the "vanilla" Droid 2, not the Global. I'm guessing that means none of these files are the correct versions?

Trying to locate vrz_a955_2.3.20.zip now - hopefully that will do the trick.

Note to self - always check the model number when you buy something. Was still a very good deal, but annoying that I've been using the phone for > 1yr and always assumed it was the D2G. :bleh:


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

droid 3 root is universal moto gb root hack
and yes you need different sbf for droid 2

Sent from my DROID X2 using RootzWiki


----------



## 7up1n3 (Mar 30, 2012)

Yep, vrz_a955_2.3.20.zip worked fine. Sorry for wasting your time guys. Feeling like a shmuck right now lol.

I'm surprised the CM4D2G-GB-20120218 rom worked on my D2. Once I stop rolling my eyes at my stupidity, is there a different rom I should be using on a NON-GLOBAL droid 2?


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

several Rom here http://rootzwiki.com/forum/15-droid-2r2d2-development/
gummy, cm9, miui, cm7 GB, don't see cm4


----------



## 7up1n3 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hey, wanted to give a wrap-up update of how everything went once I (smack forehead) figured out the D2 vs D2G issue. Had dropped in a week or two ago, but the site was down for maintenance at the time and I didn't get a chance to check back in until now.

Per themib's link, I selected x13thangelx's CM9 mod. Its been running great for nearly two weeks now, and both speed & stability are great despite the beta status. Huge improvement over the stock rom. Thank you!

Appreciate all the help - great forum and support resource. Cheers!


----------

